# Need direction and guidance to work at home



## SPRINGBLOSSEM (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been working in the same primary care office for ten years. I can honestly say,I LOVE MY JOB! Due to company freezes we have not received a raise in over four years. Because of medical reasons, I stay with my current employer and yes I LOVE MY JOB! As everyone knows financial times are tough.
I would like to be more of financial help to my husband without sacrificing more hours away from my children. If I can be near them while I work it would give me a peace of mind and heart. I would like to learn how to make some additional income while working at home in all aspects of billing/coding. I am very versatile and a fast learner. I have no experience in searching for remote billing/coding companies that are legit.  Most of the search engines that I have used for remote billing/coding look almost decent at first, then lead to personal information questioner page. The ones that get me the most are the ones where dishonest people try to take advantage of hardworking people just trying to survive. It is very frustrating!   
I would appreciate it if you would remember me and my family in your prayers. We continue to pray that God helps us meet our financial needs, keep us in good health, and give us the ability to touch people in a positive way for his glory. What can I say; I know what is most important in my existence.
If anyone has any suggestions I will be blessed by your direction and responses.
Sincerely,
Mrs. Holmes


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 28, 2010)

I applaud your willingness to continue to work while taking care of your family and home.  It's a juggling match that we all struggle with, and there are opportunities to work from home in the coding field.  But I'll be up front and let you know that I am not a proponent of working at home, particularly if you are thinking that this is a great way to avoid daycare costs.  

I did want to point out some of the expectations that my hospital requires of their work at home staff. Not all companies may have the same rules, but the most reputable ones will be extremely concerned about security and compliance/  

First, you must have a secure "office" site.  You may not code from your unsecure home computer if it's setup so that your kids and spouse could have access to medical records.  You'll need to be able to lock or otherwise secure the office and any other confidential paperwork when you are not in the office.    In other words, you will not be able to work from your dining room table, on a laptop while watching the kids. I cannot imagine any professional coding agency that would allow such a compliance breach.  

Our hospital is able to tell if you are actually "working", by monitoring your online and VPN activity.  So if you think that you'll be able to quickly toss in a load of wash, or fix a sandwich for the kids while you're still on the clock, you wont.  Although some at-home positions allow their employees to not have transportation, or to wear "jammies" while they're working, but our at-home workers are expected to be able to come into the office within a half-hours notice....meaning you have to have transportation, and you have to be showered and  professionally dressed, in case you're called in at a moment's notice to cover.   You'd want to be clear about how available you need to be.  

Basically, you need to be able to re-create the office setting at home.....with proper security, the appropriate business setting, and no distractions.  And most remote coders are extremely well-qualified and experienced.  This is not an entry-level job.  And if you are not an employee, but are paid as an independent contractor, you have to be savvy about the tax implications and business laws.  In my state, that would be a bigger financial burden.  

Working at home sounds like a wonderful for cash-strapped mothers, but it is not a fool-proof solution for either employees or employers,  so please make sure that you are fully aware of the implications before you quit your current job.  Like I said, I am not a proponent of working from home, primarily because it has been very problematic for a couple of my colleagues who struggle with the logistics and issues with their remote staff, but I can see why it is so appealing. And just because so many of the posts on this board about home coding are convinced that it is such a sweet deal, that I  wanted to stir the pot by saying that it's not necessarily a win-win situation!  

I don't mean to discourage you , but I want to provide another point of view.  I'm wondering if any home coders have a different perspective.


----------



## SPRINGBLOSSEM (Jun 30, 2010)

*Appreciated response to guidance and direction for home based job opportunity*

Ms. Brooks,
 Thank you for your response. This is the type of straight forward information that is very helpful for me and other coders. Even as long as I have been working in the medical field I still know of instructors using the possibility of home based coding as an incentive. As appealing as it is, they normally do not offer further direction or mentoring for serious individuals wanting to achieve this goal.
I do agree with seriousness, professionalism and responsibilities required as far as monitoring for both employer and patient privacy. The security safeguards that are set in place are there for a reason. They are not only there to protect the employer and patient, but also to protect you.
As For myself I don't see home based coding/Insurance submission as “easy money or a get rich quick” solution or a substitute for daycare. Like I said I Love my job! I just can't afford my pay.
 I always joke with my co-workers that even if I won the Lotto I would still come to work. When they ask me why, I can honestly say, “then I can come to work because I want to, not because I have to”.
I do see it as an opportunity to make some extra money at home, while applying my current knowledge in learning a new skill without leaving my current job. I'm not afraid of hard work, so the legalities and requirement will just be a new challenge for me to overcome.
 If I have the benefit of knowing that I just have a door separating me and my family while I work, my heart will be comforted knowing that we're under one the roof. As far as them being a distraction or affecting my productivity, I've worked in a doctor's office for ten years; there is nothing they can do that would compare to continued interaction with patient's, insurance companies, multispecialty providers, DME companies, contract managers, phone calls, faxes and not to mention the twelve other co-works that PMS together. Multitasking is so under rated.
But I love my job!
I believe information that you have offered has given me and others more of a realistic expectation. I hope to hear from anyone with any possible website or facilities leads that offer home based job opportunities.
I do appreciate any additional advice or mentoring anyone has to offer.

Thank you and God Bless!!
Mrs. Holmes


----------

